# JBoss Problem mit Bibliothek in unterschiedlichen Versionen



## Niki (6. Mai 2008)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Im JBoss befindet sich unter lib/ext die Bibliothek jaxb in der Version 1. Diese wird auch dort benötigt. In einer Webapp wird jedoch jaxb in der Version 2 benötigt. Da ja die libs aus dem ext Verzeichnis zuerst geladen werden kommt es da zu Problemen (NoSuchMethodError). Gibt es für solche Probleme eine Lösung? Ich denke, dass diese Probleme ja des öfteren auftreten können.

Danke für Tipps!


----------



## ms (6. Mai 2008)

Welche Version verwendest du denn?
Schon im jboss-wiki bei den classloading issues nachgeschaut?
http://wiki.jboss.org/wiki

ms


----------



## Niki (6. Mai 2008)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort. Wir verwenden JBoss 4.2.2. Ich schau mir mal den Link an, klingt aber schon einmal vielversprechend.


----------

